#   >  OPEK UVS-200

## R0SBD

,  , .      (  +-1  ,  ).   ,       ,    .        2,5,  ""      1,6 (       ).             10 (  ).

----------

DerBear, Molodoy, ra9qba, Serg, UA3LEE, UN7RX, UR4LRG, UT3QI, UV7QAE, Vol, XENOMORPH,

----------


## Serg

*R0SBD*,  .        ,      .

----------


## UN7RX

,       -200,  .     ,     ,   .  X-200  UV-200        144  430.        130  470,        ,  .

    Opek UVS-200    R0SBD,   .                .

   .    ,     .    ?

    -200,       -  ,    .

 . 


 . 

,        ,        .

      .      .




,  ,     .

      :
No adjustment is necessary.    Your UVS-200 is pre-aligned at the factory for 144 - 148 MHz and 430 - 440 MHz or 144 - 148 MHz and 440 - 450 MHz 

    ?      70    ...

----------


## UN7RX

,         ""    ,   ?  ,    .

----------


## R0SBD

.      (    ) 15,5 ,  9 .      - 1,5  (1),   -  ,    ,  7 ,     7  .       ,    (    ,   ).        , -  1  .   ,     ,   - 25 ,  - 8  ().              10    .      .   ...
       ,   ,        ,     180 ,         .           ,   ,          (   )..

----------


## Serg

> ,    ,   ,      ,   ,       -      ,   .


 ,     ,    R0SBD,    50     ,     . -.

----------


## Veka

> 


 , -   ,     :Smile:  - , ,      ,      .

----------


## ua3ahm

> ,         ,      .


        ,    ?

----------


## Terry

> ,   ,    .


UA3AHM          .

----------


## ua3ahm

Terry    ).  .    ,             .    .          .   ,       Diamond X-510.          .      ,  2     ,  70            .    ,  .       ,  , , .     ,   ,     .     !     Opek UVS-200     ,    .    ,    ,   ,  .,    .   .

----------


## ra9qba

""?

----------

ra9qba

----------


## UR4LRG

> ,    "" ,     MMANA, ,        .        .


    .       145  433 .    ,      ,     OPEK  DIAMOND  :Smile: 
  . 
1.     .   ,   ,        .
2.      -   ,     -.
3.      .   5-   145    .  433   ,        .

----------


## UR4LRG

> .       10 ,         .    " "     .      ,   
>     OPEC  DIAMOND     .


       -     -    10  ,   ?    -       ?    -         145.           :Smile:

----------


## UV7QAE

UR4LRG         ?           .   ,     430  ,    144      .

----------


## UR4LRG

> ,     144,   430     .             -   .
>    430 -   ,    ,   ,     130            144. (     5)


  ,   -   .   ,      R0SBD. 
         130  (     R0SBD ).  -    .         ,    "  " .




> UR4LRG         ?           .   ,     430  ,    144      .


 .  100   .

*  13 ():*




> ,       ..


   ?     -  ?                ? (   ) 




> ,       , , .


  ,    -   .          - ,    ?  :Smile:    ,          .    ""  "  "  -        :Smile: 




> ,          .


   .  ""          .  ,               .




> ""        .


    .  ,    ,     ,    .         ,      ?
...
   ,    "".

----------

UN7RX

----------


## UR4LRG

> ,    . 
>                7  1 , 3   510   2-  .      (  ) - 640 000.     23   . 
>    435 .   ,     6.2 i.


 .    HFSS, , .          -          ?   R0SBD   . 
  435    .    6.08 . 
  , 435 ,  ,  .

----------


## Vol

> -         ?


   9 () .

----------


## UV7QAE

Vol     ?

----------


## UN7RX

.     Diamond X-200,    .
*unname*, ,      .           ,     .




> ,   -    .   ,       R0SBD.


 .       ,     ,     - .



> ,      .


  ,    .

----------


## UR4LRG

> .       ,     ,     - .


 .        -    . 145  ,   , 433 -      .




> ,    .


       .    -    .   .             .




> ?   ,     ...     .


 . -    , ,     .     ,    ,      .

----------


## unname

...

                 144   430    100                  5   144  3   430 . 
   .

----------


## UR4LRG

> ,         .
> 
> ,   .     DL5DBM     146  3 ,  435 7 . 
>    UVS-200   146   7-8 ,    435 -  9+20.
> 
>    ,   ,      . 
>  ,     ,      ,  DR-605    ,     .


  :Smile:     -  145: 3     7-8    . ,   3 .
 433,  5\8- 7 ,    -  9  +20 .   2    20 . 
    . 1  -    6 . ..  145    18 .  433   32 . 
  .    - 32  -    433  .
 , -   ,     .  ,   .       .      ,  40.    ,   \4     .  ,    .    -  4 .  ,         6 - ..  .           .      ,          .
P.S. - FSH-3  - .        ?

----------


## R0SBD

> 3     7-8    . ,   3 .


     4 ,     .  S-,              3  7   144 ,  ?     ,   3 ,  ,  7 ,    .        -...
 ,  5/8   ,      5/8,  ...   , : http://krikam.net/shop/acc/index.php?ELEMENT_ID=18232

----------


## UN7RX

> P.S. - FSH-3  - .        ?


   ,   ,    /       ,        .    ,      (    ).

    - ,    ,  ,        -     , ** **  ?
      -    , ** .
         ,      ,         . 120.

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## UN7RX

> .    ,   ,   5 .         ,   ICOM-.


    " ",       100%.  .
    ,   ,  ,   .





> "  " -  2 ,    .


,   ""      "".  :Wink:   .

----------


## UN8FR

...   Viva ,  .
  - .       .
   5   .  ,   :Smile: 
  .    (8)   Inverted-V (28+28,   MFJ-994BRT).

----------


## UR6EF

.   .  .          ?         ?

----------


## R0SBD

.   ,  ,      -    144-146/440-450  (    UN7RX    5   ).       ,    ,     144-146/430-440 . 
                 ,      ,    . ...    ,      144-146/430-440 .  .      :  144- 1,2 ,  145 - 1,2 ,  146 - 1,5 ,  430 - 1,6(1,7),  435 -  1,5 ,  440 - 1,2 -  445- 1,1 ,  450 - 1,2 -      . 
,                (      ),      so239    (   -  5    ).     ,     50-     (        440-450 ,         ).    ,        ,      , ,   ,   ..      385    ,      1     32    35 .         . Ÿ       0,05-0,1   .     ,        .
 ,      ,    ,    -200: http://xn--74-6kcafep6ask2adw0ax.xn-...elnye-antenny/     24 ,  ..

----------


## ru9tr

...     ,         430  -     +     ...         -    50- :        2,5     ,   .

----------

